# Yellow Quills



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

So I noticed tonight as I was having some one on one time with Watson that his white quills were getting yellowed (he's a high pinto). When I turned him over I noticed a lot of his fur was getting yellow too. I freaked out at first because I thought of jaundice, but then I smelled him and realized he smelled really strongly of urine. I just gave him a bath yesterday, so I don't understand how he could smell so strongly already. One thing I have noticed is that when he runs on his wheel, he actually pees more than he poops, so when I clean it in the morning it's more yellow than brown. Sometimes if I look in the middle of the night, he gets directly off of his wheel, and I'll notice a small puddle of pee. I think as he's running the pee is in a way "raining" on him... I have a Carolina Storm Wheel and he loves it and it's easy to clean, but is there anything I can do to help this? Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It's most likely urine stained. Some of my messy ones are slightly yellowed as well from peeing on the wheel. If you use shavings, it can also be from that.


----------



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

Is there anything that can be done to help? And is it ok giving him a bath every week so he doesn't start to smell overwhelmingly like pee?


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

If its really a problem for you, you can switch to a different type of wheel called "Flying Saucer". It is a large sort-of flat circle at an angle and the urine runs off towards the bottom as they run. I suggest putting a liner under the bottom, though, as it will pool up. The poopy boots will still be an issue and the belly will probably still have the urine on it just because their tummies are low to their little feet but it wont be on top of the hedgie.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Flying Saucers are really not that good of a wheel for hedgies. The postion that a hedgie must run on a FS is not natural and over time will cause joint issues.


----------



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

Don't worry Larry - Watson loves his wheel too much for me to take it away from him


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I personally do not think Flying Saucers are bad wheels. Yes, the farther up the hedgie runs the surface will become slanted, and some people have observed their hedgies running in a "criss cross" fashion because of it, but right now we don't know for sure what would happen in the long run for running like this. There is a chance for joint damage but so far I haven't heard of any (not saying it won't happen, flying saucers are pretty new to hedgies, but still). If you are really worried you can switch out the Flying Saucer with a regular upright wheel once in a while, or even offer them both at the same time if you have a big enough cage. Inky is quite the runner, and except for a few occasions where he chose a cake cover style wheel, he would always rather run on the flying saucer.

Here's a quick video of one of the hedgies I babysat, running on one:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Just watching that short video makes me glad I don't use them,it just looks so un-natural to me and I also don't like the way the FS is moved around the cage at nite.
Beanie you could try tilting the wheel downwards alittle more.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I use both bucket wheels and flying saucers. I've watched a few of mine running on the flying saucers and even taken pictures to see if they are crossing over their legs when running and haven't seen it yet. I've never had a flying saucer move in a cage either, and I've had them on both shavings, liners and litter boxes.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I've only had two that ran on the flying saucer,they were both rescues and each morning the wheel would be in another spot or off it's spindle completely.
Lots of people use the FS and that's their decision,I just personally don't like it.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Larry, Personally not liking a wheel (which is totally your right) and telling people it's not a good wheel are too different things. The concerns about joint issues are at this point just speculation. Having poop and pee rain on your hedgehog is an actual problem. 

To the OP. Under this circumstance I would do a weekly bath with oatmeal (put some in a sock and soak it in the water and squeeze it out till the water is cloudy) and a flax seed oil rinse.This should be fine as long as you are not fighting major dry skin.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

hedgielover said:


> Larry, Personally not liking a wheel (which is totally your right) and telling people it's not a good wheel are too different things. The concerns about joint issues are at this point just speculation.


Ok IMO Flying Saucers are really not that good of a wheel for hedgies. The postion that a hedgie must run on a FS is not natural and over time will cause joint issues IMO  .


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Did not mean to start anything  you all are right it's not been proven that a flying saucer causes joint issues but it's not be proven it don't either. A pancake does have two sides no matter how many times you flip it :lol:


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Larry, I'm sure you don't mean it like this...or that you would do this, but by putting down other wheels when you make and sell a different type of wheel could be taken as you just trying to promote your business. As I said I don't think you're trying to do that, but other make think you are, which would look bad for you.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

nikki said:


> Larry, I'm sure you don't mean it like this...or that you would do this, but by putting down other wheels when you make and sell a different type of wheel could be taken as you just trying to promote your business. As I said I don't think you're trying to do that, but other make think you are, which would look bad for you.


Point taken  . I work a job 7 days a week 365 days a year...My business is not selling wheels lol it's just something I do to pass the time. I do love making the wheels,the best part is when I get an email telling me how much the buyer and their hog love it  so rewarding.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I do understand that, and I do know you have all the hedgies best interest at heart, just didn't want other people that don't know that to misunderstand what you mean. I think you make one of the best hedgie wheels out there and actually I plan on copying it for my hedgies!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

nikki said:


> I do understand that, and I do know you have all the hedgies best interest at heart, just didn't want other people that don't know that to misunderstand what you mean. I think you make one of the best hedgie wheels out there and actually I plan on copying it for my hedgies!!


Thanks Nikki for understanding  you are the greatest


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I don't think flying saucers are an ideal wheel either and I don't sell wheels. I too feel they will cause joint problems in the future especially with larger, longer hedgehogs and especially with ones that only run one direction. 

When I was first trying the flying saucer I gave each hedgehog the choice of saucer or wheel. Some would not run on the saucer at all. Both Miki and Pebbles liked the flying saucer but ran on both bucket and saucer while both were in the cage. Both are also small hedgehogs. 

If I were only buying one wheel, it would not be a flying saucer.


----------



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Yellow Quills Update *

Larry, I took your suggestion, and tilted the wheel down. And now, I can see where the pee has run off the side and pooled down. I was hesitant at first because I didn't want him to slip off, but he seems to be doing fine. Now he doesn't smell as bad either  He also hasn't peed in his igloo the past couple days, maybe it had something to do with it too? Now if I could only get the yellow to go away...hopefully some more baths will do the trick.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Yellow Quills Update *



Beanie said:


> Larry, I took your suggestion, and tilted the wheel down. And now, I can see where the pee has run off the side and pooled down. I was hesitant at first because I didn't want him to slip off, but he seems to be doing fine. Now he doesn't smell as bad either  He also hasn't peed in his igloo the past couple days, maybe it had something to do with it too? Now if I could only get the yellow to go away...hopefully some more baths will do the trick.


I'm so glad that helped  Pee head is no fun for anyone :lol:


----------

